# V8 Bumpers Fit a 200TQ



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not interested in doing the hood conversion, but I've noticed some Euro 200s (like the one in our header above) that have the wraparound lighting like the V8. Anyone ever fit the V8 front bumper to a 200TQ, but retain the stock 200 grille, headlights and fenders?


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: V8 Bumpers Fit a 200TQ ([email protected])*

the maroon car in the forum header has the eurolights.. just like i have on mine.. a must have for all type44's.. as the DOT headlights suck.. CLICK FOR BIGGER


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: V8 Bumpers Fit a 200TQ (jordanvw)*

how bout the bumpers?
....would be a great change for my wagon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: V8 Bumpers Fit a 200TQ (eight-zero scirocco)*

Yeah, sorry, I meant the bumpers. I'd love to do Euro lights too if I can find some reasonably, but I meant the wraparound bumper-mount parking and foglights. The V8 appears to have the same bumper as the small red one up in the header. What I'm wondering I guess is if I can find a V8 being parted out, if the bumper would replace my bumper, yet keep the 200 grille and lighting. V8 has different hood and lighting, which is why I'm wondering. Sourcing euro bumpers for older Audis is near impossible, but if a US V8 bumper fits, then the process woudl be much cheaper it seems.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: V8 Bumpers Fit a 200TQ ([email protected])*

From the above pics, they're not identical, but that doesn't mean the V8q bumper 'won't' fit. However, it sure is close, and it's not hard to find a source for clear corners for the V8 bumper. I guess I'm just looking for a 200 owner who's tried it before I go and try it myself.


----------



## jurq (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: V8 Bumpers Fit a 200TQ ([email protected])*

V8 Bumper might fit better. Euro bumpers were only included on 10v cars, as the 20vt had an aux rad impeding the cross-member one would have to add in order to mount the euro bumper. However, lotsa peeps don't 'believe' in auxuliary radiators, so there you have it...
Paul Fernandes at Custom Auto Craft in Lux sells clear and smoked V8 corner lights.
Later.


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: V8 Bumpers Fit a 200TQ (jurq)*

The v8 bumpers need modification to mount flush to a 5k/200. They have wider flares on the fenders so it leaves a gap. Also I believe there will be a gap if you use the stock 200 headlights.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: V8 Bumpers Fit a 200TQ (Sir Biggz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sir Biggz* »_The v8 bumpers need modification to mount flush to a 5k/200. They have wider flares on the fenders so it leaves a gap. Also I believe there will be a gap if you use the stock 200 headlights.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: V8 Bumpers Fit a 200TQ (eight-zero scirocco)*

Dolp.


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: V8 Bumpers Fit a 200TQ ([email protected])*

I wish my 200 looked like those... haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: V8 Bumpers Fit a 200TQ (audiguy06)*

You and me both.


----------

